# dutch pipe



## riverdiver (Jan 18, 2010)

complete dutch pipe


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Matt,

 That is a nice one. Are there any markings? What a great patina it has! 

 Have you been to the Pijpen Kabinet?


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes there is beading around the bowl, and the makers name in dutch around the stem about 1/2 from the bowl, look closely and you can see the writing.

 Thanks for the link, I usually go to the dawnmist studio website from England, a lady named Heather who is an amateur archaeologist and pipe recreator runs the site.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 19, 2010)

> Yes there is beading around the bowl, and the makers name in dutch around the stem about 1/2 from the bowl, look closely and you can see the writing.


 
 Hello Matt,

 I thought I was seeing the makers mark. What is the name, or marking? Is it from Gouda per chance? Does it have an inserted stem?

 I'm taking the liberty of  moving your carousel of fluted bowls photo over here because they so nicely compliment each other...






 I gotta say, your pipe picturing is getting really good.






 "There can be no doubt that smoking nowadays is largely a miserable automatic business. People use tobacco without ever taking an intelligent interest in it. They do not experiment, compare, fit the tobacco to the occasion. A man should always be pleasantly conscious of the fact that he is smoking."

 -John Boynton Priestley                  

 Photo & Quotation from Rams Horn Studio.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi surfaceone,

 Thanks for your interest in my ever expanding pipe collection, I am at work right now but I seem to remember that the word Gouda is underneath the name but I am not completely sure. I will gladly check when I get home on thursday, and I will post more close-ups of decorated bowls. I have one that says "home rule", another that has a sunburst and clasped hands and still more that have vines wrapping around the bowl. The photo titled pipe lineage is a shot of a group of pipes that I swapped with 'athometoo' for some Texas collectibles.

 This pipe however is one piece and as for patina I thought it was painted...


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi surfaceone,

 I am home and I looked at the pipe...It says Goodewaagen Gouda on the stem written from left to right


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is another shot of the Dutch Gouda pipe.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2010)

> It says Goodewaagen Gouda on the stem written from left to right


 
 Hey Matt,

 I think it might be Goedewaagen, Gouda.




























 These images and a whole lot more found here.

 " Royal Goedewaagen

 Gouda Clay Pipes, form one off the oldest and last remaing clay pipe factory in the Netherlands Gouda Clay Pipes

 In the people's ceramic works 'De Star' from the Gouda based family De Jong, simple day to day usable items in ceramics are produced, generally glossy glazed items in yellow or green executions. Year after year, hundreds of these items find their way to the customers.

 In 1779 Dirck Goedewaagen becomes a part of an important ceramic pipe-makers guild in the city of Gouda. His grandson falls in love with a dougther of De Jong and he marries her.

 In those days tobacco, imported through the Dutch East Indies Company (VOC), is being smoked increasingly. In 1853 Pier Goedewaag buy's 'De Star' factory from his father in law. This becomes the basis of the Goedewaagen company today. More take-overs follow, making Goedewaagen the largest pipe factory in the Netherlands. 

 When the pipes industry comes to an end Royal Goedewaagen starts to specialize in Gouda Pottery. In the period between 1890 - 1930 Royal Goudewaagen is one of the leading factories of Jugendstil, Art Deco and Art Nouveau in Gouda Pottery, together with factories like The Distel (aquired by Goedewagen in 1923) and The Plazuid (PZH Zuid-Holland) (partial aquired by Goedewaagen in 1965)." Found here.

 "There were many factories spread over the Netherlands producing the "Gouda style" of pottery. Most originally started out making clay pipes. The geographical position of the Netherlands gave the clay pipe/pottery factories an advantage when trading. The great North Sea ports on its coast, the River Rhine for the rest of Europe and being across the water from the Thames estuary, easy access to London. Eventually from there across the UK to Liverpool and other UK ports sending goods to the USA and beyond.

 Factories such as PZH (Plateelbakkerij Zuid-Holland, 1898 - 1964), Regina (1898 - 1979), Schoonhoven (1920 - present day), Ivora (origins back to 1630 - 1965), Goedewaagen (first factory 1610 then in 1779 Dirk Goedewaagen - 1982, 1983 - present Royal Goedewaagen) and Zenith (1749 - 1984), were well known. They all had their own styles, patterns, decorators and designers. One of the greatest PZH designers was Henri Breetvelt . You can see one of them on Collectors Gallery 3. The best designs (and without doubt quality) were produced in what we know as the Art Nouveau and Art Deco periods of the late 19th and early 20th centuries. After WW2 things were not so good, sadly quality and designs began to suffer. The PZH factory closed in 1964.

 Some factories still make pots to this day. Reproductions being produced include a few early patterns of the Regina factory and beautiful ones by Royal Goedewaagen based on the designs of Klaas Vet. Royal Goedewaagen is now expanding into large export markets, notably the USA, which has become an important market for museum-reproduction types of Delft ceramics. The present Curator, Friggo Visser is very highly respected. In 1989 Plateelfabriek Flora was acquired." here.

 There's an excellent pipe making video on this page.

 "The smoking culture and withcoming production of Dutch clay pies was introduced in Gouda in the eraly 17th century by former English mercenaries, who tried to make a new living in theh Netherlands. The first clay pipe craftsmen mentioned in the Gouda archievs is the Englishmen William Baerneltss. He was te founder off the Dutch Gouda clay piping industry, a prosperous industry until the second half of 18th century.

 The early Gouda clay pipes had small bowls, in those days tobaco was very expensive. Later on in the second half of the18th century the bowl became bigger as tobaco became cheaper, they also started decorating the bowls of the pipes. There are several different basic shapes of the Gouda clay pipe, we all know best the long pipe also know as "Gouwenaar", smoked by the rich because he was more costly and fragile, the less fortunated smoked often a shorter, less fragile version. The curled version also was very popular, easy to take on the outside of your coat." From here. 

 See this page for a Goedewaagen bowl found in Racine County, Wisconsin.


----------



## riverdiver (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Surfaceone,

 You are correct on the spelling, I can see my mistake on my last photo, than you for the correction and more so for the link and supporting photos. I find alot of pipes when diving and I dont research nearly enough of them.

 If I were to find another Gouda pipe while diving or in my collection would you be interested in it?

 I would be happy to forward one to you!


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2010)

> If I were to find another Gouda pipe while diving or in my collection would you be interested in it?    I would be happy to forward one to you!


 
 Hello Matt,

 That would be a big, _*"Oh, Hell yeah..."*_ But, I'm holdin out for the "Whole Dam Family" model...

 Thanks for your kind offer.






  "A famous and wellknown Goedewaagen pipe is without a doubt 'the whole Dam family'. On the stem we see an entire family : husband, wife, daughter, son and dog. Most likely the pipe was made primarily for export to the USA. Between 1900 and 1905, The Dam Family' is a famous story theme on postcards, which display the funny adventures of  Mrs.I.B. Dam, Mr.U.B.Dam, the kids and their 'Dam Dog'." From right here.


----------

